# Caught another Coyote #7...



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Checked traps this morning at about 7:30 nothing in my trap. My neighbor HunterJB6 went out and checked his traps at about 10 in the morning, nothing in his traps. His boy went out at about 3 in the afternoon to make a set and came back in and told his dad who called me and said ya got another one... So this yote was caught between 10am and 3pm Saturday. Another nice male caught in the backyard.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice.job moose

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Fur-minator said:


> Looking forward to seeing # 7.


:lol:


Nice Job!

Do you want me to say "Looking forward to seeing # 8" ?


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Fur-minator said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Nice Job!
> ...


 
Might as well. Need to end the season on a nice even number! :lol:
Thanks Fur-minator and FAAMECH.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Any signs of rubbing on this one?


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

FAAMECH said:


> Any signs of rubbing on this one?


 
FAAMECH,
No signs at all of any rubbing. However the bush he was standing next to didnt fair well. This young male was none to happy and vented his frustration on the bush. :lol:


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Moose your slaying them yotes, congrats.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks U.P.
I have been lucky this year! You know what they say...
Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while... :lol:


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Another good one!!!! Good job MR.....


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Moose57 said:


> Thanks U.P.
> I have been lucky this year! You know what they say...
> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while... :lol:


:lol::lol:Good one..

I picked up a red yesterday and I also had a sprung trap but I didnt have time to reset till today, well I had to set the trap to get the tore up produce bag out and low and behold this coyote that I had educated a few times this year got up on the snow bank and took a crap right on my trap, there it was, nicely placed right in between both jaws of my MB550:evil:. I think the weight of this turd is what set of my trap:yikes:

He definetly has had enough fiber this week......


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

U.P. trappermark said:


> :lol::lol:Good one..
> 
> I picked up a red yesterday and I also had a sprung trap but I didnt have time to reset till today, well I had to set the trap to get the tore up produce bag out and low and behold this coyote that I had educated a few times this year got up on the snow bank and took a crap right on my trap, there it was, nicely placed right in between both jaws of my MB550:evil:. I think the weight of this turd is what set of my trap:yikes:
> 
> He definetly has had enough fiber this week......


:lol::lol::lol: I'd say UPM there must be love in the air so it left you a little Valentines Day kiss!:lol:


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats on your red U.P.! Was that the little crapper you have been after? I wish I could have got a fox or two this year but its been all yotes.
Hang in there U.P. I would re-set and wait for the "Bigger Crapper" to return. Just be carefull when you check your set because if the turd was big enough to fire the trap you might trip over the thing! :lol:
Good Luck U.P.!
Moose...


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Seldom said:


> :lol::lol::lol: I'd say UPM there must be love in the air so it left you a little Valentines Day kiss!:lol:


Good one Seldom!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Seldom said:


> :lol::lol::lol: I'd say UPM there must be love in the air so it left you a little Valentines Day kiss!:lol:


 

I guess so. :lol:


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Moose57 said:


> Congrats on your red U.P.! Was that the little crapper you have been after? I wish I could have got a fox or two this year but its been all yotes.
> 
> I think is was the Crapper.:lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Moose you shoulda seen me, the turd was a little frosty so it looked like just snow, I stood on the trap and pulled it out and went to fling it out and it was stuck to my glove, so when grabbed it with my other hand it quite un thawed. :yikes:
The trap and the gloves went in the back of the truck as I just stood there laughing all by my self.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like a "sticky situation" there U.P.
All the more reason to get back after the varmint!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Another one Gary?! Congrats!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Another one Gary?! Congrats!


 Yep Timber another one!  I caught this one in the re-make of the #6 catch set. I had to borrow a stretcher from Eric because I only have 6 stretchers. I also gave up the catch circle to Eric's boy. He made a set in it yesterday so hopefully in a few days he will have his first yote.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good going Moose. I almost set some traps today but decided to wait ill next week after more snow is gone.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Freepop,
Thats my plan too. Still need to get back to that lady's property I told you about. But with the rain on the way and melting snow I am going to wait. No need to go out and make new sets just to have the bait hole's full of water in a few days.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job, good to see guys still catchin stuff.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Once again Gary, nice work. My total post number is getting up there simply stating this fact this winter. I know who I'm calling for a loan once you sell your pelts.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Big Whiskey and Todd! 
Todd I was thinking about hitting you up for a loan! I hate to see what my bill at Moyles is going to be...


----------

